# DIY refuge help



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I picked up some chaeto on the weekend and decided to put together a refuge, I didn't really follow any plans just went along with what I saw on different models of HOB refuges. It's currently a gravity feed drain and my problem is its making the annoying gurgling noise, so if you guys can help and add any input on my refuge that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I have like this one, but it has pump and 90 elbow with the pipe goimg under water. It is dead silent

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

sig said:


> I have like this one, but it has pump and 90 elbow with the pipe goimg under water. It is dead silent


Do you have a pic of it so I can see what your talking about with 90 elbow with the pipe underwater, Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.marinedepot.com/CPR_Aqua..._On_Refugiums_Sumps-CPR-CR1721-FIRFEB-vi.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

